# Re : Opportunites for Java Developer in New Zealand !!



## vamsykurapati

Hi , 
Can anyone advice how are the opportunities for Java Developers in NZ ??
Can i know which technologies are in huge demand in NZ as of now


----------



## topcat83

vamsykurapati said:


> Hi ,
> Can anyone advice how are the opportunities for Java Developers in NZ ??
> Can i know which technologies are in huge demand in NZ as of now


Try Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site


----------



## IndianSpice

topcat83 said:


> Try Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site


This is a bad answer. That person is asking for some practical advice otherwise everyone knows how to search jobs on job sites. 

Those who have already faced the NZ market will have some precious experience to share that what we are expecting here.


----------



## topcat83

IndianSpice said:


> This is a bad answer. That person is asking for some practical advice otherwise everyone knows how to search jobs on job sites.
> 
> Those who have already faced the NZ market will have some precious experience to share that what we are expecting here.


I'm sorry you think so. But I'm not sure what better practical advice can be given. As I'm sure you're aware, IT jobs in general are in high demand world wide. And Java is one of the most popular languages for the web, so is in especially high demand. New Zealand is no different. 

So pointing a potential immigrant to the best source of jobs for this industry seems to me to be the best practical advice that I can give. It will show them how many there are, where the jobs are and how much they pay. 

Of course I could do all those investigations for them - but I'm sure that they will find out more full and useful information by looking at the website for themselves.


----------

